# OUTDOORS FORUMS APP



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got an email saying that Predator Talk has joined the Outdoors Forums Apps.

Don;t really know what this means, but when I clicked on the link to outdoorsforums.com it states all the sites that they own or operate and Predator Talk is now one of them. Is this this a new App or did the site change hands again? I dont use or have the new fangled phones so it really doesnt matter to me if it is just a hew app available.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I use tapatalk, so might have to give it a try.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Nines (Oct 2, 2013)

It's a new app we just released that contains all of our websites in one convenient app. So you don't need to download 40 different tapatalk apps for each of the sites. You can simply download the OutdoorForums.com app and then you have access to everything. It's especially handy when you're stuck at the doctors office, on the couch or somewhere without internet access


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Tapatalk does the exact same thing. You download it one time and it gives you access to all sites. Seems a bit redundant but I thought I would check in on the news anyway to see if I might be missing something.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a smart phone

but i dont do the whole app thingy

i have only downloaded one app in the 5 years i have had a smart phone

and thats just so i could get the ring tones i wanted from the movie A CHRISTMAS STORY  LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Downloaded the app, haven't messed around with it much tho.


----------

